# Stolen vape gear



## Yagya (24/10/18)

Hi. My setup was stolen out of my car last night in Rosebank area.
Can you please be on the lookout for a red kevlar SX mini g class with silver blitzen rta. The rta had the straight 4ml glass section. 
This setup was amongs a few other things but no so important to me.
Thanks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/10/18)

damn! sorry to hear.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (24/10/18)

very sorry to hear, I dread the day it happens to me

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/10/18)

Sorry to hear about your loss.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rafique (24/10/18)

Sorry to hear bud

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (24/10/18)

Sorry to hear about it, what can’t people just keep their hands off what does not belong to them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/10/18)

Bastards! Was your car damaged?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## M.Adhir (24/10/18)

Any chance you have the device serial number , from the box or something ?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Yagya (25/10/18)

Somehow my the rear windows was forced down enough so they could get the filthy paws in.
Heres the serial number.
Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (25/10/18)

Will keep an eye out for it. Bastards. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/18)

Sorry to hear about this @Yagya 

Hope you are able to recover from this and replace it with equivalent or better gear over time. But it's so horrible to lose something one is fond of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

